# Frostgram (Frostmourne) kaufen?!



## Azuregos (16. März 2008)

Na Leute,

hab mal n paar Fragen zu dem neuen Schwert, was man bei EPIC Weapons kaufen kann.

Wollte mal wissen, ob es das auch hier in Deutschland irgendwo zu kaufen gibt, oder zu kaufen geben wird, oder ob jemanden bekannt ist, ob das ne deutsche Seite anbietet, weil mein Englisch ist nich so der Brüller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre auch schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würdet Ihr euch das Schwert kaufen als Fan?


----------



## aseari (16. März 2008)

Naja.. es ist sehr schön gemacht und von Blizz ne extrem geil designte Klinge... Aber da ich erst 15 und noch Schüler bin und dementsprechend nicht so viel Geld hab: Nein, ich würds mir nicht kaufen xD

Auch als absoluter Fan mit "normalem" Einkommen wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## Korgor (16. März 2008)

Morgen erstmal, was ist das für ein Schwert ?
Hab noch nie von sowas gehört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (16. März 2008)

Als echter WoW bzw. WC-Fan wäre das Schwert schon sehr lässig.
So mit geschärfter Klinge und dem Aussehen wie das 'echte' Frostmourne...

Kaufen tue ich es nicht - zu wenig Geld^^


----------



## lord just (16. März 2008)

also vom preis her ist das voll in ordnung, wenn man mal guckt was sonst so schwerter kosten. 

schaut auf jeden fall gut aus und wäre auf jeden fall nen hingucker in der wohnung.

ich persönlich würde es mir nicht kaufen, weil das schwert nicht zum rest der wohnung (sehr modern eingerichtet) passen würde.

dann @black muffin:

mit geschärfter klinge kannst du das auf jeden fall mal vergessen. das schwert wird sehr wahrscheinlich mit stumpfer klinge ausgeliefert, da das verletzungsrisiko zu groß wäre und es auch nur als deko gedacht ist (alle schwerter, die man so güstig kaufen kann, sprich so zwischen 500 und 2000&#8364;, sind immer stumpf). hinzu kommt, dass man in deutschland für geschärfte klingen der größe den kleinen waffenschein (klein pink und aus papier) braucht.


----------



## Redtim (16. März 2008)

wenn ich das geld hätte, würde ich mir die kaufen.

dann würde ich sie schärfen, und amoklaufen damit die Medien wieder was haben:
15jähriger läuft in schule mit Schwert aus Spiel Amok
/ironie off

mit 15jahren kann man sich sowas leider net wirklich leisten..... 
(auzerman hatte gearde Jugendweihe XDD )


----------



## Stüssy (16. März 2008)

wie teuer iss es denn?


----------



## KilJael (16. März 2008)

Ich werds mir auf jeden sofort holen, Schade nur das es nicht geschärft ist, wär echt lässig nen scharfen Schwert daheim an die Wand zu nageln^^


----------



## waldfee007 (16. März 2008)

ich werds mir wohl nächsten monat holen ... des lehrlingsgehalt mal sinnvoll anlegen ^^

und des teil kostet 379$, des sind so um die ... joa, kp, ca 250€  ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2008)

Ich wollts kaufen, aber 500$ nur für das Porto(!) sind mir dann doch zuviel... insgesamt würd mich der Spass ca. 880$ kosten.


----------



## L-MWarFReak (16. März 2008)

JA aber nur wegen WarCraft 3 und nicht wegen WoW....

WoW  finde ich hat die WC reihe echt kaputt gemacht.. (siehe Mok'Nathal Dorf in schergrat: Rexxar ist der letzte Mok'Nathal und steht nicht mal diort... anstatt gammeln dort braune waldorcs >:- ()


aber sonst finde ich es echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LG


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2008)

ne muss fuers mount sparen sind nunoch 6 lvl und so viel fuer ein fun-item?also wirklich manche zocken zu viel wow.ts.
/wow-freak-modus off
/join rl-modus
so etwas werde ich nicht tun 200 euro ist nicht wenig.


----------



## Seryma (16. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das isses, graphisch am Pc die vorlage fürs echte...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



von vorne^^


----------



## Black Muffin (16. März 2008)

@ Carcharoth
Wir als Schweizer habens ja schwer wegen dem Porto^^
Schade dass es nicht geschärft ist


----------



## Fruchtgummi (16. März 2008)

Black schrieb:


> @ Carcharoth
> Wir als Schweizer habens ja schwer wegen dem Porto^^
> Schade dass es nicht geschärft ist



Das kann man ja ändern und auf Kodojagd gehen ;-)


----------



## killahunter (16. März 2008)

cooles schwert würde es mir aber nicht kaufen.. schade fürs geld xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (16. März 2008)

das sieht schon geil aus aber wenn man sowas in der wohnung hat halten einen doch alle für einen freak oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber is echt viel geld für ein stück metall^^


----------



## Pymonte (16. März 2008)

wenns irgendwann mal nen europa-stelle gibt würd ichs mir überlegen. derzeit einfach zu teuer...


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. März 2008)

hmmm ich bin stark am überlegen es wäre schon sehr geil und neben oder unter meinem (an die wand gemalten) drachen würde es bestimmt gut passen oder übers bett^^
aber die frage ist dann blos wie viel würde es mich kosten mit porto etc. (wohn in Deutschland Schleswig-Holtstein)^^


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2008)

Black schrieb:


> @ Carcharoth
> Wir als Schweizer habens ja schwer wegen dem Porto^^
> Schade dass es nicht geschärft ist



Porto nach DE kostet auch immernoch ca. 500$
Das billigste ist USA. Da kostet die billigste Variante 66$


Ich hab mir mal nen Test-Acc im Shop gemacht. Drum seh ich all die Preise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bleibt mir nur noch zu hoffen, dass irgend n Schweizer Schwertshop das Ding mal importiert oder so.. aber das kostet sicher auch massig Kohle.


----------



## Illian1887 (16. März 2008)

Seryma schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


verdammt sieht das geilo aus, mh jo mit meinem Lehrlingsgehalt nächstes Jahr vieleicht.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (16. März 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Porto nach DE kostet auch immernoch ca. 500$
> Das billigste ist USA. Da kostet die billigste Variante 66$
> Ich hab mir mal nen Test-Acc im Shop gemacht. Drum seh ich all die Preise
> 
> ...


hmm ok 500$ sind leider dohc noch zu viel geld-.-


----------



## EveaL (16. März 2008)

Es gibt 99 oder 100 Schwerter die jetzt nächstes Monat glaub ich, keine Ahnung genau, an die gesamte Welt verkauft werden. Rennt so wie ich es mitbekommen habe wie eine Auktion, müsstet ihr euch aber mal etwas genauer ansehen:

http://www.epicweapons.com/products/frostmourne/

Hier gibts dann noch bessere Fotos zum Schwert selber.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. März 2008)

EveaL schrieb:


> Es gibt 99 oder 100 Schwerter die jetzt nächstes Monat glaub ich, keine Ahnung genau, an die gesamte Welt verkauft werden. Rennt so wie ich es mitbekommen habe wie eine Auktion, müsstet ihr euch aber mal etwas genauer ansehen:
> 
> http://www.epicweapons.com/products/frostmourne/
> 
> Hier gibts dann noch bessere Fotos zum Schwert selber.



Nich ganz richtig.
Es gibt mehr als 99 Schwerter, aber die ersten 99 werden durch ne Auktion verkauft.
So nach dem Schema "Ich bin der geilste, ich hab eines der ersten Schwerter!"


----------



## LordofDemons (16. März 2008)

ich hab schon überlegt ob ichs mir kaufen soll aber irgendwie naja nee ich lasses sind immerhin 260 ocken und das is nich wenig


----------



## Aleor (16. März 2008)

lord schrieb:


> also vom preis her ist das voll in ordnung, wenn man mal guckt was sonst so schwerter kosten.
> 
> schaut auf jeden fall gut aus und wäre auf jeden fall nen hingucker in der wohnung.
> 
> ...



Da muss ich leicht wiedersprechen, Ich weiß ja nicht von was du sprichst aber es gibt durchaus auch scharfe "Schwerter" in dieser Preisklasse. Zumindest wenn die Japanische Form (Katana) da für dich auch mitzählt sind scharfe Klingen ab einem Preis von ca. 500-600 Euro erhältlich, wie das mit dem Waffenschein aussieht kann ich nicht sagen nachdem für mich damals ein scharfes nie wirklich in Frage kam, aber wird wohl so stimmen

Topic: Joah hat schon extrem Stil das Schwert aber, der Preis wär es mir nicht Wert bzw. hätte ich auch zur Zeit absolut nicht bin halt noch ein armer Schüler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zachrid (16. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht, das Geld ist dann doch zu Teuer für ein Stück das nicht Limitiert ist.
Ok, allgemein ist mir das Geld für alles zu teuer was in Richtung Merchandising geht...
...wenn schon so viel Geld ausgeben, dann hätte ich bitte ein Schwert das nach meinen Vorgaben und meinen Designs geschmiedet wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## general_chang (16. März 2008)

Was wollt ihr denn mit nem geschärften Schwert. Wurde nicht letzte Woche das Waffengesetzt geändert das sogar das Tragen von ungeschärften in der Öffentlichkeit verbietet. Also zum an die Wand hängen bestimmt cool. Wenn ich richtitg Geld hätte, würde ich extra son Raum so als Grotte designen lassen wo das Schwert dann in der Mitte in sonen Stein steckt und dann von son nen Strahler angeleuchtet wird!


----------



## Ninnghizidda (3. April 2008)

general_chang schrieb:


> Was wollt ihr denn mit nem geschärften Schwert. Wurde nicht letzte Woche das Waffengesetzt geändert das sogar das Tragen von ungeschärften in der Öffentlichkeit verbietet. Also zum an die Wand hängen bestimmt cool. Wenn ich richtitg Geld hätte, würde ich extra son Raum so als Grotte designen lassen wo das Schwert dann in der Mitte in sonen Stein steckt und dann von son nen Strahler angeleuchtet wird!




Also erstmal ist nen geschärftes schwert einfach authentischer , nen stumpfes würde mir nie ins haus kommen außer ich will wie wild damit rumfuchteln zu trainingszwecken.Verboten is das auch nich man darf bei sich zuhause soviele scharfe schwerter haben wie man will solang man über 18 is egal in welcher größe , einige hier scheinen recht uninformiert zu sein xD
Auch das nun das tragen von ungeschärften waffen in der öffentlichkeit seit kurzen verboten ist ist schlichtweg falsch , seit kurzem sind springmesser die mit einer hand zu öffnen sind und feststehende messer mit klingen über 12cm in der öffentlichkeit verboten , dazu das tragen von softairs oder ähnlichen schusswaffenreplica mäßigen sachen draußen.
Nen 2000.- teures katana was durch knochen wie butter schneidet is vollkommen legal zuhause , nen stumpfes butterfly allerdings nicht.
Vorher wars so das man hieb und stoßwaffen wie zb schwert/degen usw nicht bei öffentlichen veranstaltungen dabeihaben durfte , nun darf man die draußen garnich mehr tragen aber zu hause is das kein problem.Wie das nun mit dem transport geregelt ist weiß ich nich , glaub solang die eingepackt in ner tasche sind und von keinem sichtbar gilt es als transportieren und nicht als führen glaub das sollte dann auch in nem geschlossenem behältnis sein.Zuhause muss man die halt abschließen wenn sich kinder bzw personen unter 18 im haushalt aufhalten aber wer alleine wohnt und über 18 is darf sich ruhig sowas kaufen.


----------



## Daretina (4. April 2008)

ich werd das schwert auf jeden meinem Menne schenken xD macht sich bestimmt interesant zwischen den 3 Katanas o_O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich find es schaut cool aus.. aber es gibt viele solche schwerter in geschäften die sehr goil ausschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Nen 2000.- teures katana was durch knochen wie butter schneidet is vollkommen legal zuhause



nein ist es leider nicht.. Alle geschärften schwerter sind leider verboten.. sind nur Spitz o_O also auch schwachsinn xD

zudem sind die "Normalen schwerter früher eh nie Scharf gewesen weil es keine Schneid sondern Knüppelwaffen waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 einzige ausnahme war das Katana.. und das is auch geschliffen in Deutschland verboten.. wobei die trotzdem sau spitz sind (hab mir scho aua getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und man wen erstechen könnte o_O

gruß


----------



## Ninnghizidda (4. April 2008)

Daretina schrieb:


> ich werd das schwert auf jeden meinem Menne schenken xD macht sich bestimmt interesant zwischen den 3 Katanas o_O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wo lebst du bitteschön? in deutschland sind geschärfte schwerter vollkommen legal , ich glaub ich hab mich lang genug damit beschäftigt um das zu wissen , kriegst überall geschärfte schwerter schon ab 25.- , und kein deutscher shop verkauft waffen die nicht legal sind sons hätten die auch shurikens und nunchakus im angebot.. 
http://www.schwertshop.de/schwerter/katana...gane-stahl.html
bin besitzer mehrerer scharfer schwerter und hab alle in deutschen shops über internet gekauft vollkommen legal.Man muss nur ne kopie vom Personalausweis haben sons nix , schwerter gelten zwar als waffen sind aber wie armbrüste ab 18 frei erhältlich und legal.
Zitat vom shop^^ie Klinge ist sehr scharf bei Auslieferung &#8211; Verkauf nur an Personen über 18 Jahre. Halten Sie das Schwert unbedingt fern von Kindern.

Auch nach dem neuen deutschen Waffengesetz gelten Schwerter nach wie vor als Hieb- und Stoßwaffen. Dazu gibt es folgendes zu beachten :

- Hieb- und Stoßwaffen sind ERLAUBNISFREI. Jeder, der das 18. Lebensjahr vollendet hat, darf Umgang mit ihnen haben. Umgang bedeutet quasi alles: Kauf, Verkauf, Besitz, Tragen/Führen, Kämpfen, einfach die "tatsächliche Gewalt über sie ausüben". -seit 1.04.08 darf man sie nichmehr führen/tragen in der öffentlichkeit

- Daraus ergibt sich, daß man für Hieb- und Stoßwaffen KEINEN Waffenschein braucht, auch keine Waffenbesitzkarte, oder was sonst so an Gerüchten kursiert. So etwas ist im Gesetz nicht vorgesehen, es gibt also keine WBK für Schwerter. Man kann es gar nicht deutlich genug sagen.

- Allerdings MUSS man in jedem Fall einen Personalausweis mit sich führen, wenn man eine Hieb- und Stoßwaffe dabei hat.  -kann man eigentlich streichen seit paar tagen darf man die eh nichmehr führen nur besitzen.

- Interessantes Detail am Rande: Morgensterne (mit Ketten) waren nach dem alten Waffengesetz noch verbotene Gegenstände. Jetzt sind sie dank einer Umformulierung, die speziell auf Nunchakus abzielt, genauso erlaubnisfrei wie Schwerter.


----------



## Te-Rax (4. April 2008)

Das Schwert wird bis jetzt nur im Ausland angeboten. Aber mal abgesehen davon würde ich mir nie sowas kaufen. für fast 500 Ocken ein Schwert? Bin noch nicht soooo in WoW vernarrt das ich den drang verspühre es zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ninnghizidda (6. April 2008)

Te-Rax schrieb:


> Das Schwert wird bis jetzt nur im Ausland angeboten. Aber mal abgesehen davon würde ich mir nie sowas kaufen. für fast 500 Ocken ein Schwert? Bin noch nicht soooo in WoW vernarrt das ich den drang verspühre es zu kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hmm ne für das würd ich sowieso nich soviel zahlen da kann ich mir ja fast nen katana von last legends selber schmieden lassen und die dinger sind 1000000x so geil :>

und sowieso wenns um deko artikel geht kann man statt einem für 500 auch 10-20 versch. für unter 25-100.- kaufen , die alle fast genausogut aussehen und auch nicht scharf sind..^^


----------



## 7R0J4N3R (6. April 2008)

Illidan-Klingen wären um einiges Cooler! :>


----------



## -MH-Elron (6. April 2008)

Zum Thema "Scharfe Waffen": 

Das wird unter "ernsthaften" Waffensammlern nur insofern als Qualitätskriterium angesehen als die Waffen entsprechend der vorangegangenen Fertigungsschritte geschliffen wurden. Niemand mit auch nur ansatzweisen Kenntnissen von Metallurgie und Fertigungstechnik hängt sich als Sammler so ein (sorry) billiges Guss/CNC-Fräs-Schmuckteil in seine Sammlung oder käme auf die Idee den verwendeten Billigstahl in Eigenregie "scharf" zu schleifen...


----------



## Shurycain (6. April 2008)

Würds mir auch auf jeden holn ! ´Bin aber ned so reich wie ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Neeein, kein Harz 4 ^^ )


----------



## EvilStorm (6. April 2008)

Sieht fantastisch aus!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem das Gold Geld ist nicht da...

MFG
Das böse EVIL..


----------



## Annovella (6. April 2008)

Ich will lieber das Schwert von meiner Nachtelfschurkin: Thunderfury mit mungo drauf, gibts das acuh bald im rl zu kaufen?


----------



## Elrigh (6. April 2008)

Tut mir leid, wenn ich all jenen die Hoffnung zerdeppere, die glauben, das Schwert in Kampfpose schwingen zu können - es gibt bereits Schwerter im Handel, die mit übertriebenen Klingen und Parierstangenverzierungen versehen sind und die sind so dermaßen schwer, dass man sie kaum halten, geschweige denn schwingen kann. Eine Freundin von mir hat sich ein solches Schwert zugelegt, eine erstklassige Qualität an Verarbeitung und Material und musste feststellen, dass das Eigengewicht des Schwertes so hoch ist, dass man es nicht einmal auf die eigene Klingenspitze stellen kann. Das Schwert muss in einem speziellen Halter oder in Wandhalterung angebracht werden, sonst verbiegt sich die Klinge.

Bei Frostmourne wird das nix anderes, wer sich so ein Schwert zulegt braucht keinen Wert drauf legen, ob die Klinge scharf ist oder nicht, schlagen kann man mit dem Teil sowieso nicht, damit kämpfen würden nur Lebensmüde aber als Wandverzierung macht es schon was her - gesetzt den Fall man hat die entsprechenden Dübel für die Wandhalterungen...

Weitere Beispiele für solche Schwerter finden sich hier:
http://www.schwertshop.de/schwerter/fantasie/index.html


----------



## Sinlow (6. April 2008)

ach ja, das gute alte schwert thema, dazu nur eins...
...stellt euch mal vor mann müsste wirklich ein waffenschein um scharfe klingen über 12 cm in der wohung haben zu dürfen. Da währe jede Hausfrau/mann ja ein schwerkrimineller *g*

Wo ich gerade so drüber nachdenke... Wenn ich mir nen Küchenmesser mit 30cm klinge (ja sowas hat man(n) im haus) kaufe, und damit vom supermarkt nach hause gehe...mach ich mich da strafbar? *g*

Und wo ist die grenze von küchenartikel zu schwert? Also ich hab zumindest 2 messer die von der größe her auch fast als kurzschwert durchgehen könnten *g*

und... was ist wennich mit meinem alten butterfly butter aufs brot schmiere? ist das dann nen brotmesser (die fast alle mehr wie 12 cm klinge haben) oder ein taschenmesser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-MH-Elron hat nebenbei auch recht, jeder der bischen ahung von schwerter hat, würd sich so ein ding nicht antun. den eines haben diese "stil"klingen alle gemein. 1-2 Schläge damit, und das ding zerbröselt dir, oder der griff lösst sich von der klinge.
Die Teile sind wirklich NUR zum aufhängen da, alles andere geht damit gar nicht, ausbalanciert sind die 100% nicht.

Ach naja, genug gelabert. zum an die wand hängen sieht es gut aus, und da darf es ruhig stumpf sein...ach eigentlich MUSS es dann sogar stumpf sein, währe sogar mir zu gefährlich nen scharfe waffe an die wand zu hängen.

Sinlow

edit: Elrigh war schneller was den "nutzwert" solcher klingen betrifft


----------



## AerobicClub (6. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (6. April 2008)

also nur 1 der schwerter serie ging für 20.700 euro oder dollar weg  nur 2 nur für 20.600^^
Nr 99 für 240 oder so^^ kA


----------



## Cazor (6. April 2008)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> das sieht schon geil aus aber wenn man sowas in der wohnung hat halten einen doch alle für einen freak oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich halt dich eh fürn Freak^^ 
freu mich immer über deinen Avatar, der is ma echt gelungen und erinnert mich an irgendwas..

Son Kram kommt mir nicht ins Haus. Näää. Der ganze Style kommt nicht rüber, schon gar nicht mit bunten Glasedelsteinchen.
Halb brüniert halb poliert, da schaut jeder erstaunt und sagt: oh, ich dachte, das wäre aus Plastik.


----------



## Davidor (6. April 2008)

Seid ihr verrückt,wenn ihr das kauft,stiehlt es eure Seele...

Ich warne euch,tut es nicht!!!!

Mfg Davidor


----------



## Carcharoth (30. August 2008)

*push*

Hat mittlerweile jemand nen Shop in DE / CH entdecken können der das Ding liefern kann? Oder muss ich immernoch auf zufällige Verwandtschaft in den USA hoffen?


----------



## Rabengott (30. August 2008)

Ja, ich möchte auch so langsam einen Shop hier in deutschland sehen, aber Epic weapon spuckt noch nichts aus.


----------



## Abraxox (30. August 2008)

Ninnghizidda schrieb:


> Also erstmal ist nen geschärftes schwert einfach authentischer , nen stumpfes würde mir nie ins haus kommen außer ich will wie wild damit rumfuchteln zu trainingszwecken.Verboten is das auch nich man darf bei sich zuhause soviele scharfe schwerter haben wie man will solang man über 18 is egal in welcher größe , einige hier scheinen recht uninformiert zu sein xD
> Auch das nun das tragen von ungeschärften waffen in der öffentlichkeit seit kurzen verboten ist ist schlichtweg falsch , seit kurzem sind springmesser die mit einer hand zu öffnen sind und feststehende messer mit klingen über 12cm in der öffentlichkeit verboten , dazu das tragen von softairs oder ähnlichen schusswaffenreplica mäßigen sachen draußen.
> Nen 2000.- teures katana was durch knochen wie butter schneidet is vollkommen legal zuhause , nen stumpfes butterfly allerdings nicht.
> Vorher wars so das man hieb und stoßwaffen wie zb schwert/degen usw nicht bei öffentlichen veranstaltungen dabeihaben durfte , nun darf man die draußen garnich mehr tragen aber zu hause is das kein problem.Wie das nun mit dem transport geregelt ist weiß ich nich , glaub solang die eingepackt in ner tasche sind und von keinem sichtbar gilt es als transportieren und nicht als führen glaub das sollte dann auch in nem geschlossenem behältnis sein.Zuhause muss man die halt abschließen wenn sich kinder bzw personen unter 18 im haushalt aufhalten aber wer alleine wohnt und über 18 is darf sich ruhig sowas kaufen.



Neues Waffenrecht - Deutscher Schützenbund

damit sollte dieses Thema über das recht des Waffenbesitzes beendet sein oder ?

edit:
achherjemine ich sehe gerade das dieser thread ein ausgestorbener war und nur wieder erwckt wurde -.-


----------



## Kalle1978 (30. August 2008)

Abraxox schrieb:


> [
> 
> edit:
> achherjemine ich sehe gerade das dieser thread ein ausgestorbener war und nur wieder erwckt wurde -.-



hi hi


----------



## Thevike (30. August 2008)

schade eigentlich ^^ würd mich interessieren obs sowas auch für showkampf gibt. so nen schlichter Zweihänder macht nicht viel her aber Frostmourne... da rennt der Gegner ja vor Angst weg ^^
Das Material wäre (wenn nicht Showkampfgeeignet) vermutlich viel zu brüchig, so gesehen ja auch ne Geschäftsidee. Wobei dann rennen auf Events etc. alle mit nem Frostmourne rum, wär ja auch dumm.


----------



## Core.Wartex (30. August 2008)

Bisher nur im Ausland erhältlich soweit ich weiß.
Ich stehe nicht auf Schwerter und kann dir hier auch nicht helfen


----------



## Steel (30. Juli 2009)

wurde nach rund einem jahr vllt. mal ein shop in deutschland eröffnet?^^


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




That's it..


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Btw - ich finde es ist als "Reallifeepic" unglaublich schlecht designed, und strahlt nicht das aus was es sollte.

Sword Guitar > Frostmourne!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Damit man beim LARP wenigstens gleich als Idiot identifiziert werden kann.

Find' ich gut.


----------



## Delorion (30. Juli 2009)

Sorry, aber ich hab mich schon halb übergeben, als ich gesehen habe, dass Griff und Klinge mit drei Nieten verbunden sind... Geht ja garnicht. Amerikanische Qualität und mehr Schein als Sein. Wahrscheinlich fällts auseinander, wen man es aus dem Karton nimmt und mal probehalber durch die Luft schwingt.


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Delorion schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich fällts auseinander, wen man es aus dem Karton nimmt und mal probehalber durch die Luft schwingt.



Wer das versucht, hat es auch verdient.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Wer das versucht, hat es auch verdient.



Ich hab mir am Feuertanzfestival '07 ein Schwert designen lassen.
Mit dem hab ich noch im selben Sommer spaßhalber mit Freunden in einem Feld "gemäht".
Damals warn wir noch alle in ner Schwertkampfgruppe ._. *vermiss*

Das habn wir gegen nen Baumstamm schlagn können und das is nicht brüchig geworden.
Was will man mit nem Schwert das nix aushält? Verstauben lassen?


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hab mir am Feuertanzfestival '07 ein Schwert designen lassen.
> Mit dem hab ich noch im selben Sommer spaßhalber mit Freunden in einem Feld "gemäht".
> Damals warn wir noch alle in ner Schwertkampfgruppe ._. *vermiss*
> 
> ...



"Interessante" Story.

Andere Frage:

Was will man mit einem Schwert?


----------



## WeRkO (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was will man mit nem Schwert das nix aushält? Verstauben lassen?



Vitrine....

Naja, auch wenn ich 'nen Fan von Schwertern bin, würde ich mir denke ich keins holen welches so "bekannt" ist, auch wenn es meinem Status als Freak natürlich ungemein helfen würde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Gama (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hab mir am Feuertanzfestival '07 ein Schwert designen lassen.
> Mit dem hab ich noch im selben Sommer spaßhalber mit Freunden in einem Feld "gemäht".
> Damals warn wir noch alle in ner Schwertkampfgruppe ._. *vermiss*
> 
> ...



Wie du schon sagtest, du hast dir ein Schwert schmieden lassen.

Frostmourne wird eh nicht geschmiedet sondern wahrscheinlich gepresst und geklebt. 

sofern du dir das nicht von jemandem richtig nachschmieden lässt, wirste deine Schwertkampfgruppe (Was nen Wort) damit absagen können.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Was will man mit einem Schwert?



Na sagen wirs so.
Wenn du dir ein Schwert holst, stellst dus meistens aus.
Aber etwas edles wie ein Schwert, kauft man ja nicht wenn die Qualität nicht passt oder?

Dass du damit nicht in eine Schlacht ziehst ist klar.
Aber dass es seine natürlichen Funktionen hat, gehört doch zur Ware oder?
Ein gleichgewichtiger Mittelpunkt. Eine sauber geschliffene Schneide. Eine passende Schwertscheide. Eine Klinge die beim "Schwung sitzt".

Stell dir mal vor, jemand kommt zu dir nachhause und will sich das Schwert ansehn.
Er nimmts in die Hand, hebts aus der Vitrine und bei jeder Bewegung klappert die Klinge.
Der lacht darüber :/ Da gehts dann nichtmehr um "Frostmourne" sondern um "LOL ein Spielzeugschwert"..


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> sofern du dir das nicht von jemandem richtig nachschmieden lässt, wirste deine Schwertkampfgruppe (Was nen Wort) damit absagen können.




Ginge sowiso nicht ;p
Wir warn ein Mittelalter-Verein, da hätten Fantasy-Schwerter leider keinen Platz gehabt.


----------



## Alohajoe (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Was will man mit nem Schwert das nix aushält? Verstauben lassen?


Öhm, genau das. Das sind Schwerter für Dekozwecke. Die sind nur dafür gemacht, sie anzuschauen!

Will man ein richtiges Schwert haben, das man auch führen kann, dann macht man es wie du und kauft sich ein geschmiedetes Schwert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





edit: Ich find das hier viel stylischer als Frostmourne, aber das ist ja wie immer Geschmackssache (jetzt rein als Dekoschwert gesehen).
http://www.schwertshop.de/schwerter/fantas...ignierte-2.html


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Na sagen wirs so.
> Wenn du dir ein Schwert holst, stellst dus meistens aus.
> Aber etwas edles wie ein Schwert, kauft man ja nicht wenn die Qualität nicht passt oder?
> 
> ...



Die Frage steht noch immer:
Was will man mit einem Schwert?


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Die Frage steht noch immer:
> Was will man mit einem Schwert?



Was will man mit Pflanzen im Garten? (:
Was will man mit Statuen am Balkon?
Mit Briefmarken in nem Album?
Mit ausgestopften Tieren im Wohnzimmer?
Mit Bildern im Haus?

Nach dem Sinn und Zweck kann man dabei immer Fragen.

Eine Pflanze hat man, weil man Gärtner, oder ein "Pflanzen-Fan" ist.
Eine Statue, weils schön ist, oder weil man sie selbst gemacht hat.
Briefmarken hat man, weil man sie Sammelt, oder eine Sammlung übernommen hat.
Ein ausgestopftes Tier hat man als Trophäe, oder weil man drauf steht.
Bilder hat man, weil man sich für die Maler interessiert, oder weils ne schöne Deko ist.
__

Genauso ist es mit Schwertern.

Ein Schwert hat man, weils eine schöne Deko ist - oder - weil man damit in einer Kampfgruppe ist.
Mit meiner alten habn wir jedes Wochenende Auftritte vor hunderten Leuten gehabt.

Auf Burgen, Schlössern, Mittelalterfesten, Dorffesten..
Mit Ritter-Reiter-Shows, Flammenspuckern und schauspielerischen Ritter-kämpft-um-seine-Maid Stücken.

(: Das ist ein Hobby.


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Die Frage steht noch immer:
> Was will man mit einem Schwert?



Ganz einfach: Jeder Fan brauch von seinem "angejubelten" Objekt, ein Objekt, das aus dem Objekt kommt, ganz einfach.

Es soll halt gut Aussehen und so.. Nein, man läuft nicht mit durchs Kaff/Stadt und metzelt alle nieder und beschwört am Ende einen Drachen indem man das Schwert in Eisboden rammt, obwohl der Drache nochnetmal drunterliegt.

Ich hoffe man versteht was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacster (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Die Frage steht noch immer:
> Was will man mit einem Schwert?




Nix. Reines Objekt zum Bestaunen für Leute, die sowas "cool" finden. Als Alternative zum Fuchsschwanz am Manta. :-P
Besonders diese Deko-Schwerter sehen halt super aus wenn man auf sowas steht...für jeden anderen schreien sie geradezu "geek, der hat's wohl nötig". ;-)


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Jeder Fan brauch von seinem "angejubelten" Objekt, ein Objekt, das aus dem Objekt kommt, ganz einfach.



Na klar.
Ich mag Fallout und UO. Habe ich ich jetzt irgendwas im Zusammenhang mit Fallout und UO zuhaus?
Nein.
Würde ich das gerne haben?
Bloß nicht.

Da macht die Erklärung von Belphega doch um einiges mehr Sinn.

Achja, ich "stehe auf sowas", aber mit sicherheit nicht auf solche überzogenen Deko-"Schwerter".


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Na klar.
> Ich mag Fallout und UO. Habe ich ich jetzt irgendwas im Zusammenhang mit Fallout und UO zuhaus?
> Nein.
> Würde ich das gerne haben?
> Bloß nicht.



Naja.. das mit Frostgram is halt so ein eigenes Thema.
Ich behaupte mal engstirnig, dass der Großteil der Leute die es sich zulegen, nichtmal nen Plan davon habn was ein richtiges Schwert ausmacht. Die wolln es sich kaufen weils ganz ganz kuuuuhl ist und weil Arthas damit rumschwingt. Und weils ganz süß aussieht, mit seinem Totenköpfchen und immerhin ises ein Teil der WoW. Das könnte genauso ein Streitkolben, ne Maske oder original Arthas-Klopapier sein. Hier gehts nicht ums Schwert, sondern um Warcraft.

Ein "Schwert" kauft man nicht wegen einem Spiel.
In diesem Fall kauft man einen realen "Ingame-Gegenstand".
__


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Naja.. das mit Frostgram is halt so ein eigenes Thema.
> Ich behaupte mal engstirnig, dass der Großteil der Leute die es sich zulegen, nichtmal nen Plan davon habn was ein richtiges Schwert ausmacht. Die wolln es sich kaufen weils ganz ganz kuuuuhl ist und weil Arthas damit rumschwingt. Und weils ganz süß aussieht, mit seinem Totenköpfchen und immerhin ises ein Teil der WoW. Das könnte genauso ein Streitkolben, ne Maske oder original Arthas-Klopapier sein. Hier gehts nicht ums Schwert, sondern um Warcraft.
> 
> Ein "Schwert" kauft man nicht wegen einem Spiel.
> ...



Siehe
"Achja, ich "stehe auf sowas", aber mit sicherheit nicht auf solche überzogenen Deko-"Schwerter"."


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Buffed schrieb:


> Siehe
> "Achja, ich "stehe auf sowas", aber mit sicherheit nicht auf solche überzogenen Deko-"Schwerter"."



Und nochmal ;}

Es gibt noch viel überzogenere Dekoschwerter. Einige davon siehst du an und du fühlst dich wie Alice im Wunderland. Und trotzdem kaufen sie ein paar Sammler, weil sie klasse aussehn.

Ich habn geschmiedetes Runenschwert.. das hat überm Griff so komische Fledermausflügel und leichte Tribal-Runenmuster in der Klinge. Das is auch ein absolute Fantasy-Teil, das nur was zum Angucken ist.. weils mir gefalln hat (:

Aber wie gesagt. Frostgram is ein Billigteil von Blizzard.
Das hat nichts mit nem überzogenen Dekoschwert zutun. Das ist lediglich ein realer Itemabklatsch.
Siehst nicht als "Schwert", sondern als "Spielzeug".


----------



## Buffed Zensur (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel überzogenere Dekoschwerter. Einige davon siehst du an und du fühlst dich wie Alice im Wunderland. Und trotzdem kaufen sie ein paar Sammler, weil sie klasse aussehn.


Das ist mir bewusst. "Klasse" sahen die glaube ich mal in der Grundschule aus, damals als auch Anime "cool" war.
Naja. Geschmackssache.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2009)

Als Deko kann so ein schickes Schwert sicherlich was hermachen. Ist halt Geschmackssache. Wenn ich mir hier die Infos zu den Preisen durchlese läuft mir allerdings ein kalter Schauer über den Rücken. Da kauf ich mir lieber für 20 Euro irgendein zweitklassiges Bild und hängs mir an die Wand. 

Zu den scharfen Schwertern, ich hab japanischen Schwertkampf IAIDO betrieben und für alle japanischen Schwerter die halbwegs scharf waren bzw. als Waffe zu gebrauchen sind, braucht man einen Waffenschein, wenn man damit draussen rumläuft!

Für Holzschwerter zu Übungszwecken braucht man hingegen keinerlei Erlaubnis weil es nicht als Waffe deklariert ist.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Zu den scharfen Schwertern, ich hab japanischen Schwertkampf IAIDO betrieben und für alle japanischen Schwerter die halbwegs scharf waren bzw. als Waffe zu gebrauchen sind, braucht man einen Waffenschein, wenn man damit draussen rumläuft!



Braucht man sogar für Schreckschusspistolen.

Zudem.. mit nem Schwert draußen "rumlaufen", darf man auch nicht wenn man nen Waffenschein dafür hat ;}


----------



## erxx (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn die Augen des Totenschädels und die Runen jetzt noch Blau aufleuchten würden, dann würd ichs auch kaufen aber so ist es ja wirklich nur ein schön verarbeitetes stück metall... werd wohl auf die digitale legendäre Version ingame warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Braucht man sogar für Schreckschusspistolen.
> 
> Zudem.. mit nem Schwert draußen "rumlaufen", darf man auch nicht wenn man nen Waffenschein dafür hat ;}



Naja gemeint war jetzt ein Transport von A nach B. ^^

Nicht Schwert auspacken und rumfuchtelnd durch einen park laufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja gemeint war jetzt ein Transport von A nach B. ^^
> 
> Nicht Schwert auspacken und rumfuchtelnd durch einen park laufen
> 
> ...



Das ist korrekt ;p
Wobei es schon seinen reiz hätte.. hrhr


----------



## BossRulE (30. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich habn geschmiedetes Runenschwert.. das hat überm Griff so komische Fledermausflügel und leichte Tribal-Runenmuster in der Klinge. Das is auch ein absolute Fantasy-Teil, das nur was zum Angucken ist.. weils mir gefalln hat (:




Wie kann ein normaler Mensch ein Runenschwert besitzen? Biste ins Game gehüpft und hast da nen schmied gefragt? Runenschwerter existieren nämlich in der wirklichen Welt nicht, Runen in der Art auch nicht wirklich...


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. Juli 2009)

Mahlzeit, 

also mal an alle die sich mit Schwertern nicht auskennen.

Ihr werdet nicht ein einziges Schwert irgendwo auftreiben können das eine Kampftauglichkeit aufweisen kann.
Es sei den diese sind Practical oder Showschwerter.

Ein Kampftaugliches Schwert kostet in der billigsten Variante wenn es was aushalten soll mindestens 400 Eus.
Man erkennt diese sehr gut an dem Stahl der verarbeitet wurde. Ist die Klinge nicht laminiert oder im Cold Steel verfahren hergestellt 
wird sie definitv auch nicht rostfrei sein, was uns schonmal sagt Frostgram zB ist aus edelstahl ergo DEKO.

Ein Dekoschwert ist immer und definitiv so verarbeitet das es bricht sobald man damit einen zu harten Gegenstand trifft.
Das ist auch so gewollt. Zudem sind Praktisch sehr ungünstige Schwerpunkte vorhanden was die sache noch unbrauchbarer macht.

Nächster Punkt westliche Schwerter waren NIE swircklich charf . Die westlichen Schwerter waren nie zum SCHNEIDEN sondern eher zum HACKEN gedacht.
Daher ist die aussage " uhu schade das es nicht scharf ist " sowieso unsinnig.

Also nochmal an alle dieses Schwert und noch zig andere in dieser Machart sind schlichtweg Deko das sollte man sich vor augen halten.

Warum ist das Teil dann erst ab 18?

Ein langer zugespitzter Gegenstand bleibt ein langer zugespitzer Gegenstand. Auch ein Dekoschwert hat genug masse und gewicht um Einen Knochen zu brechen allein schon da gescwungene 2-3 Kilo egal in welcher vorm ausreichen um einen schädelbasisbruch hervorzurufen.
Und zudem Da es ein gesetz in Dt gibt das es dir verbietet Feststehende Klingen ab einer gewissen länge zu führen, egal ob Deko oder nicht.


----------



## Mondokawaki (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Wie kann ein normaler Mensch ein Runenschwert besitzen? Biste ins Game gehüpft und hast da nen schmied gefragt? Runenschwerter existieren nämlich in der wirklichen Welt nicht, Runen in der Art auch nicht wirklich...




Ahaja du Held vom Erdbeerfeld, jedes Stück Dreck auf das man ne Rune malt (Nordisch oder sonstwas) kann man als Runen"iwas bezeichenen"
wenn du behauptest sowas wie runen sind ne gameerfindung guggste mal bei wikipedia ^^

Der Begriff Runenschwert mit Irgendeiner Rune draufgemalt ist legitim und gebräuchlich.
Weniger zocken mehr RL hilft


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

BossRulE schrieb:


> Wie kann ein normaler Mensch ein Runenschwert besitzen? Biste ins Game gehüpft und hast da nen schmied gefragt? Runenschwerter existieren nämlich in der wirklichen Welt nicht, Runen in der Art auch nicht wirklich...



Du hast einfach keinen Plan von Schwertern.
Schonmal was von germanischen Runen gehört? Es gab darunter auch Runen für Gottheiten und für Schutz im Schwertkampf. Da gibts Schwerter, welche mit dem Runensymbol geprägt sind.

Und dass sie nicht so langweilig aussehn wie das original:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind die auf dem Schwert als Tribals drauf.


Kapiert was ein Runenschwert ist?


----------



## aufgeraucht (30. Juli 2009)

Ninnghizidda schrieb:


> ...ist schlichtweg falsch , seit kurzem sind springmesser die mit einer hand zu öffnen sind und feststehende messer mit klingen über 12cm in der öffentlichkeit verboten


Selber falsch. Das Tragen von Springmessern in der Öffentlichkeit ist seit längerem verboten. Seit kurzem ist _der Besitz_ einer solchen Waffe _verboten_. Würde also jemand petzen, dass du ein solches Teil im Werkzeugkasten rumliegen hast, machst du dich schon strafbar.
Hab mich vor drei Tagen mit einer Freundin (Kripobeamtin) darüber unterhalten.


----------



## Steel (30. Juli 2009)

also, nochmal: gibt es das schwert jetzt in deutschland zu kaufen? wenn ich es mir kaufen will sollte es schon so sein das ich nicht als hälfte des preises versand zahle ^^


----------



## Belphega (30. Juli 2009)

http://www.weaponmasters.com/shopping/FROS...NE-p-17293.html

Hier

da kannst du dir um ~170 euro noch nen eisblock zum reinsteckn dazukaufen.

kostenpunkt fürs schwert: ~410 euro.
versandkosten inetwa ~20 euro.

viel spaß..


----------



## Maxicus (22. Januar 2010)

Ist euch eigentlich schonmal aufgefallen das Frostgram ein ziemlich Asymetrisches Schwert ist?
Die Klinge an sich ist auf beiden Seiten unterschiedlich und auch der Schädel mit den hörnern ist nur auf einer Seite abgebildet. Dazu muss ich aber sagen, das ich bisher noch nicht gesehen habe wie die Waffe auf der anderen Seite aussieht, also auf der anderen Seite vom Schädel.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Ist halt n "Deko"schwert und kein Kampfschwert.

Aber wenn der Thread eh grad hochgepushed wird...
*Kennt mittlerweile jemand nen Händler in Deutschland/Schweiz der das Ding verkauft?*
(Nein, am Larp-Ding hab ich kein Interesse. Preisunterschied ist zu gering. Da hol ich lieber das echte)


----------



## Mungamau (23. Januar 2010)

Schonmal bei EBay geschaut?


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Schonmal bei EBay geschaut?



Hat nur Angebote aus Amerikanien


----------



## BladeDragonGX (23. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss mal sagen das Schwert Sieht Gar nicht mal schlecht aus


----------



## Mungamau (23. Januar 2010)

Bei einem Händler nachgefragt, ob er Dir das besorgen kann? Einige haben Beziehungen ins Ausland.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Bei einem Händler nachgefragt, ob er Dir das besorgen kann? Einige haben Beziehungen ins Ausland.



Hab schon ca. 10 Schwertshops gefragt *g*
Kein einziger war in der Lage das Ding zu importieren.

Ich hab sogar einen der Chefs von Elbenwald.de gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Hi Alex *g*)
Nichtmal die könnens importieren, weil der Hersteller von dem Ding die alleinigen Verkaufsrechte will.


----------



## Shadria (23. Januar 2010)

Carcharoth..... ich glaub du wirst dein Geld nicht los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach intensiven googeln ist einfach kein deutscher bzw. schweizerischer Importeur zu finden.

Ich finde 2 "offizielle" Seiten die das Schwert verkaufen:
www.weaponmasters.com/
www.epicweapons.com/

Evtl. interessant für dich bzw. andere potentielle Käufer dürfte dies hier sein:


> In der Kaufabwicklung auf weaponmasters.com sieht die Rechnung folgendermaßen aus:
> 
> Warenwert: $632,98
> 
> ...


Quelle: WoW-Europe Forum

Ach ja... was ich beim rumsuchen noch gefunden habe, ist das das Schwert mit der #1 (ist ja eine limitierte Auflage) für 20700 Dollar versteigert wurde....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

- Ich hab sogar schon britische Shops durchforstet... da is auch nix auffindbar *g*
- Ich hab Leute in das Geekviertel von London geschickt. Ohne Erfolg

Ich brauch dringend Verwandte in den USA... oder jemand der dort Ferien macht *g*


----------



## Mungamau (23. Januar 2010)

Da denk ich gerade Spontan auf eine amerikanische Singlebörse. Hört sich im ersten Moment lustig an, aber das macht Sinn.


----------



## Jul1en (23. Januar 2010)

Redtim schrieb:


> wenn ich das geld hätte, würde ich mir die kaufen.
> 
> dann würde ich sie schärfen, und amoklaufen damit die Medien wieder was haben:
> 15jähriger läuft in schule mit Schwert aus Spiel Amok
> ...



Über sowas macht man keine Witze... -.-

Ich persönlich würde mir das Schwert nicht kaufen, ist irgendwie nich mein Ding :x


----------



## Grushdak (23. Januar 2010)

Redtim schrieb:


> ... dann würde ich sie schärfen, und amoklaufen damit die Medien wieder was haben:
> 15jähriger läuft in schule mit Schwert aus Spiel Amok
> /ironie off


Bei diesem Thema hat Ironie absolut nix verloren, Jungchen!!
Wenn Du das zum witzig sein brauichst, hast Du nix begriffen!

greetz


----------



## Gromer (23. Januar 2010)

aseari schrieb:


> Naja.. es ist sehr schön gemacht und von Blizz ne extrem geil designte Klinge... Aber da ich erst 15 und noch Schüler bin und dementsprechend nicht so viel Geld hab: Nein, ich würds mir nicht kaufen xD
> 
> Auch als absoluter Fan mit "normalem" Einkommen wahrscheinlich nicht






Das hat nicht mit deinem Geld zutun sondern weil du 15 bist und das reicht schon oder muss ich zu den Vorfällen in WINND.... oder sowas sagen ^^ Also Kurz auch wen du das Geld hätest würdest du es nicht kaufen können ausser deine Eltern kaufen es dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ale4Sale (23. Januar 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also vom preis her ist das voll in ordnung, wenn man mal guckt was sonst so schwerter kosten.
> 
> schaut auf jeden fall gut aus und wäre auf jeden fall nen hingucker in der wohnung.
> 
> ...



Nicht für alle und nicht alle. Als ich das letzte Mal im Waffengesetz geschmökert habe hat meine Recherche ergeben, dass man geschärfte Hieb- und Stichwaffen (mit Ausnahme illegaler Waffen, Butterflies etc) zwar besitzen und auch transportieren, aber nicht offen sichtbar und auf öffentlichen Plätzen tragen darf. Weiters gibt es durchaus günstige Waffen, die dennoch scharf geliefert werden (Katanas zum Beispiel werden oft geschliffen und eingeölt versandt).

Nichtsdestotrotz wird Frostmourne mit Sicherheit stumpf geliefert, sollte ja auch auf der Webseite stehen. Stumpf heißt dann auch nicht schleifbar, sprich mehr als Deko ist es nicht.


----------



## Mârmëlâdë (23. Januar 2010)

hm, die Verarbeitung macht ja einen netten Eindruck. Normalerweise roll ich ja mit den Augen, wenn ich bei irgendwem Schwerter in der Bude seh.
Das sieht aber mal richtig nett gemacht aus, sagt das Werkzeugmacherauge in mir. 
Leider konnte ich mich nie genug mit dem wow-Stil identifizieren, um auf solche Sachen Wert zu legen(Raumschiff Orion schon eher^^).
Aber ich zeige durchaus Verständnis für euch merkwürdige Freaks und würde euch wünschen, dass solche Portokosten strafbar wären. Für das Geld können die das ja von nem Blizz-Mitarbeiter persönlich vorbeibringen lassen. 



waahh Frauen die Ahnung von Schwertern haben, machen mir Angst:


Belphega schrieb:


> ..............Du hast einfach keinen Plan von Schwertern............


neiiiin aber von AK74S. Das erinnert mich an: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. Januar 2010)

Was die Portokosten angeht... das Ding wiegt afaik 20kg und wird über die halbe Welt verschippert. Das kostet leider ne Menge *g*
Auch wenn ichs Wahnsinn finde, dass das Porto fast so teuer wie der Gegenstand selbst ist. (Ausserdem liefern sie nichtmal mehr in die Schweiz oder nach Deutschland).

Was das Waffengesetz angeht: In der Schweiz ist das kein Problem, da Schwerter mit einer Länge von mehr als 1m nicht als Waffe angesehn werden *g*


----------



## PROnoob79 (10. Juli 2010)

Hey,

da die server momentan down sind :/, und ich beij jedem einloggversuch im Loginbereich von dieser Frostgram Werbung "belästigt" werde...
Habe ich mich mal umgeguckt..und wies aussieht wird es immernoch nicht in deutschland ausgelifert...

kk die Kosten fürs Schwert selbst...kann man drehen und wenden...die würde ich ja abdrücken...aber fast nochmal soviel für den Versand???

Hm eine Möglichkeit wäre, wie ich es aus anderen "Sammler/Nerd" Foren kenne...es wird eine Massenbestellung gemacht...wo mehrere die ein bestimmtes Teil haben wollen, es auf eine Bestellung packen um die entstandenen Versandkosten untereinander zu teilen...kommt dann billiger...wie das genau abläuft weiss ich nicht da ich mich persönlich noch nicht daran beteiligt habe..und in wiefern bei diesem Schwert gewicht (ca.20kg) sich die Versandkosten in grenzen halten ist ne andere Frage...müsste derjendige mal gucken der sich da probehalber angemeldet hat...

Zweite Möglichkeit die hier jemand erwähnt hatte: Verwante in den USA?? Verstehe nicht ganz? Was würde es an der Sache genau ändern wenn ich jemanden dort kenne??
Weil hätte hier evntl. jemanden aus USA der evntl. hin fährt und dann wieder her kommt...


Hm ansonsten ka...ich will dieses _(Um nicht wieder eine erbsenzählerei zu enfachen nenne ich es mal)_ Merchendise Artikel haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (10. Juli 2010)

knapp 500$, olol.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir vorgestern eins bei Drachenhort.ch bestellt. Umgerechnet ~600&#8364;


Was anderes hab ich nicht gefunden... ich hab diverse grosse Fantasyshops und sogar nen CM von Blizzard gefragt. Ohne Erfolg.


Edit: Der Hohe Versandkostenanteil kommt übrigens daher, dass es ne Waffe ist. Das Gewicht ist da relativ egal.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (10. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich wollts kaufen, aber 500$ nur für das Porto(!) sind mir dann doch zuviel... insgesamt würd mich der Spass ca. 880$ kosten.



500$ Porto??? Das war doch ein Tipfehler oder?


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> 500$ Porto??? Das war doch ein Tipfehler oder?



Nö. Stand damals so auf deren Seite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst innerhalb der USA verlangen sie ~70$


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (10. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nö. Stand damals so auf deren Seite
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wow... Na das is ne Hausnummer^^ Das wär mir dann wohl auch en bissl zu günstig^^


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

500$ zahlt man nicht fürs Porto weils ne Waffe ist. Wenn du in Deutschland ein Schwert bestellst zahlst auch nur 5€ Porto.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 500$ zahlt man nicht fürs Porto weils ne Waffe ist. Wenn du in Deutschland ein Schwert bestellst zahlst auch nur 5€ Porto.



In der Schweiz zahlste 30CHF wegen Sperrgut-Zusatz.
Andere Länder, andere Postregeln.

Desweiteren wurde mir das von nem CM von Blizz so gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Beispiel: http://www.collectibleswordsusa.com/Letter-Opener-Damascene-Excalibur-225-p-16253.html 45$ Versandkosten ÜBERALL hin.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (10. Juli 2010)

Frostmourne für nur  $429.00 ( viel in euro ? )


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Frostmourne für nur $429.00 ( viel in euro ? )



Knapp 340€


----------



## Shaila (10. Juli 2010)

Braucht man für das Ding eigentlich einen Waffenschein ? Ich find das sieht nämlich ziemlich gefährlich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder ist da extra so gebaut, dass man niemanden verletzen kann ?


----------



## xScar (10. Juli 2010)

naja etwas viel geld aber schaut dafür auch toll aus hat nich jeder son ding wen ich das geld über hätte würde ich es holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharyth (10. Juli 2010)

http://2.bp.blogspot...Frostmourne.JPG

Dazu noch

http://1.bp.blogspot...0-h/helmet1.jpg

Dann seit ihr einbissl mehr Arthas, aber aus Papier xD

Jedoch ist es sicherlich günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder doch ein bischen Illidan?
http://3.bp.blogspot...arglave-(1).jpg


Natürlich könnt ihr auch die Geißel bekämpfen:
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7mLNmF7144g/S2cArgZn0SI/AAAAAAAABRM/DtZmXmxhioM/s1600-h/ashbringer.JPG


----------



## Nightroad (10. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Braucht man für das Ding eigentlich einen Waffenschein ? Ich find das sieht nämlich ziemlich gefährlich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




naja drehen wir die frage um
kannst du wen erschlagen mit ner kehrbürste ?^^


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Braucht man für das Ding eigentlich einen Waffenschein ? Ich find das sieht nämlich ziemlich gefährlich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ein Bügeleisen kann auch tödlich sein.

Schwerter sind im Waffengesetz nicht erfasst, sondern nur "Schwerter"/Messer mit beweglicher Klinge > Butterfly seit 04 verboten...


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Beispiel: http://www.collectibleswordsusa.com/Letter-Opener-Damascene-Excalibur-225-p-16253.html 45$ Versandkosten ÜBERALL hin.



Wow, ein Brieföffner der grad mal 400 Gramm wiegt.
Und das willst du mit 16-Pfund-Frostmourne vergleichen? oO


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Andere Waffen kosten gleichviel im Versand. Je nach Gewicht aber natürlich mehr/weniger.

Achja wegen dem Gesetz...



> Waffg §1 Abs (2): Waffen sind
> ...
> 2. tragbare Gegenstände,
> a) die ihrem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt sind, die Angriffs- oder
> ...


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Braucht man für das Ding eigentlich einen Waffenschein ? Ich find das sieht nämlich ziemlich gefährlich aus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




In der Schweiz nicht. Da sind Schwerter ab ner gewissen Klingenlänge nicht mehr Waffenscheinpflichtig.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> In der Schweiz nicht. Da sind Schwerter ab ner gewissen Klingenlänge nicht mehr Waffenscheinpflichtig.



Du drückst das aus als müßte man für kürzere Klingen einen Waffenschein haben.


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du drückst das aus als müßte man für kürzere Klingen einen Waffenschein haben.



Ich find leider die Seite mit dem genauen Wortlaut nicht mehr... aber nein, so wars nich gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.swords-and-more.com/shop1/product_info.php/products_id/7359

hier könnte man es kaufen - für 499 öcken


----------



## DenniBoy16 (10. Juli 2010)

für schwerter braucht man einen waffenschein (selbst für stumpfe und zierschwerter) ... weiß ich weil ichmir mit 18 n katana besorgen wollte^^

also frostmourne needet waffenschein


----------



## Atak (10. Juli 2010)

Naja der Zweck einer *Replik *Waffe ist ja nicht jmd damit zu verletzen sondern um es sich anzugucken insofern würde ich mal sagen greift hier das Waffengesetz nicht oder?

Verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege wäre nur meine auslegung von 
"a) die ihrem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt sind, die Angriffs- oder Abwehrfähigkeit von Menschen zu beseitigen oder herabzusetzen, insbesondere Hieb- und Stoßwaffen;"

Oder reicht das ein Schwert in seinem Wesen ansich als Waffe empfunden wird?


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.drachenhort.ch/shop_content.php/coID/10/content/Schweizer-Waffengesetz

So. Hier der Waffengesetzstand für die *Schweiz*


----------



## Königmarcus (10. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> für schwerter braucht man einen waffenschein (selbst für stumpfe und zierschwerter) ...






naja eig nich - ich hab mir vor 2 jahren, da war ich noch 16, 4 zier-katana gekauft, brauchte nur n perso von nem über 18jährigen, aber keinen waffenschein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> für schwerter braucht man einen waffenschein (selbst für stumpfe und zierschwerter) ... weiß ich weil ichmir mit 18 n katana besorgen wollte^^
> 
> also frostmourne needet waffenschein



Nein.


----------



## ChrisM1988 (10. Juli 2010)

http://www.nerdherds.de/product_info.php?products_id=10630

Hier zb!


----------



## DenniBoy16 (10. Juli 2010)

in deutschland gelten selbst zierschwerter als waffe ...


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> in deutschland gelten selbst zierschwerter als waffe ...



Ja, und sind deshalb trotzdem erlaubt. Die einzigste Vorrausetzung ist das man 18 Jahre alt ist. Waffenscheine gibts nur für Schusswaffen.


----------



## Neduras79 (10. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> für schwerter braucht man einen waffenschein (selbst für stumpfe und zierschwerter) ... weiß ich weil ichmir mit 18 n katana besorgen wollte^^
> 
> also frostmourne needet waffenschein



Also ich bin zwar kein Rechtsverdreher, aber:

Waffenscheine bekommen in Deutschland nur Leute die ein sehr hohes Amt kleiden, unter großer Gefahr stehen oder von Berufswegen brauchen.... Politker, Jäger, Polizei, Geldtranportöre usw.

Als normale Person bekommt man meines Wissens höchstens ne Waffenbesitzkarte und das ist bei weitem nicht das gleiche wie ein Waffenschein.


Waffenbesitzkarte -> eingetragene Waffe besitzen, getrennt von Munition lagern und transportieren und nur zu Sportzwecken benutzen (Verein)
Waffenschein-> eingetragene Waffe besitzen und geladen schussbereit in der öffentlichkeit tragen!

Naja und zum Thema Schwert.... denk man bracht beides nicht! Man kann auch ne Katana kaufen und daheim aufstellen
Nur in der Öffentlichkeit könnte es Ärger geben!

Jemand der sich auskennt kann mich gern verbessern

Grüße!


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Neduras79 schrieb:


> Naja und zum Thema Schwert.... denk man bracht beides nicht! Man kann auch ne Katana kaufen und daheim aufstellen
> Nur in der Öffentlichkeit könnte es Ärger geben!
> 
> Jemand der sich auskennt kann mich gern verbessern
> ...



Alles korrekt, aber Ärger geben wird es öffentlich sicher nicht xD Es kommt nur komisch wenn man in der Öffentlichkeit mit einem Schwert rumläuft ^^


----------



## Neduras79 (10. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> in deutschland gelten selbst zierschwerter als waffe ...



Ach ja und zum Thema waffe...

Es gilt alles als Waffe... Flaschen, Stangen, Holz...es kommt nur drauf an was du damit machst!

Schlägerei...-> Vor Gericht Körperverletzung
Schlägerei mit Gegenstand -> Gefährliche Körperverletzung..da mit Waffe!

Seit neuestem gelten auch Fahrzeuge als waffen!


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

Waffen sind:

*a)* die ihrem Wesen nach dazu bestimmt sind, die Angriffs- oder Abwehrfähigkeit von Menschen zu beseitigen oder herabzusetzen, insbesondere Hieb- und Stoßwaffen; 

Daher würde auch ein Ast mit Nagel eine Waffe sein und daher erst ab 18 erlaubt sein *g* Gesetze ftw ^^


----------



## Neduras79 (10. Juli 2010)

Wiki hilft :-)

Bei der Definition einer Waffe ist es ein wichtiges Kriterium, dass die ursprüngliche Bestimmung einer Waffe die Verletzung/Tötung von Lebewesen oder die Beschädigung/Zerstörung von Gütern ist. Viele Gegenstände können als Waffe verwendet werden, wurden aber zu einem anderen Zweck hergestellt. Beispielsweise ist ein Skalpell in der Regel für die medizinische Anwendung, ein Fahrzeug primär für Transport und Fortbewegung und ein Baseballschläger als Spielgerät konzipiert. Diese Mittel können jedoch zweckentfremdet zur Verletzung von Lebewesen oder Beschädigung von Gütern eingesetzt werden. Was eine Waffe ist, richtet sich demnach auch nach der Art des Gebrauchs.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffenschein

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waffenbesitzkarte_(Deutschland)

viel Spaß beim lesen!


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Chuck Norris würde alleine in deinem Zimmer 4923 Gegenstände finden mit denen er dich töten könnte. Inklusive dem Zimmer selbst.


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> für schwerter braucht man einen waffenschein (selbst für stumpfe und zierschwerter) ... weiß ich weil ichmir mit 18 n katana besorgen wollte^^
> 
> also frostmourne needet waffenschein



Mumpitz, 18 jahre reicht. nur fröhlich lachend damit durch die Stadt laufen würd ich lassen.


----------



## Cazor (10. Juli 2010)

Feindflieger schrieb:


> Mumpitz, 18 jahre reicht. nur fröhlich lachend damit durch die Stadt laufen würd ich lassen.




eben. Ich blätter gern im Katalog bei denen hier:
http://www.asmc.de/suche/schwert.html
Hab auch grad die seite schwerter aufgeschlagen, da steht maximal was von 18 Jahren.


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2010)

Es ist aber im Waffengesetz festgelegt das man ein spezielles Behältnis braucht wenn mans in der Öffentlichkeit iwo hinbringen muss ect. 
Wobei ich das vor ein paar Jahren auch net so ernst genommen hab.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ereko (10. Juli 2010)

Das wovor ich da am meisten bamel habe muss ich sagen ist nicht der Wafenschein sondern ich bin mir nicht sicher weil es ja von den amis kommt wenn ich mich recht entsinne das es am Zoll net eingelassen wird. Das wäre schön blöd^^ 400 mücken für des ding ausgegeben und dan lassens die zoll heinis net durch. Allso wenn mir DA einer auskunft geben kann wärs echt schön.


Mfg Ereko 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Inklusive dem Zimmer selbst.



XD genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich meinte hier vorhin eine seite gefunden zuhaben wo sie frostmourne verkaufen hab die seite vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (10. Juli 2010)

Es kommt ja net ausm Mittleren Osten mit der Aufschrift Milzbr.... *rest unleserlich* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenns da Probleme geben würde könnte mans net bestellen.


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ist halt n "Deko"schwert und kein Kampfschwert.
> 
> Aber wenn der Thread eh grad hochgepushed wird...
> *Kennt mittlerweile jemand nen Händler in Deutschland/Schweiz der das Ding verkauft?*
> (Nein, am Larp-Ding hab ich kein Interesse. Preisunterschied ist zu gering. Da hol ich lieber das echte)



ich hab nur das gefunden ist mir grad eingefallen 
kostet aber 499€ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.swords-and-more.com/shop1/product_info.php/cPath/21_300/products_id/7359


----------



## Anglus (10. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ne muss fuers mount sparen sind nunoch 6 lvl und so viel fuer ein fun-item?also wirklich manche zocken zu viel wow.ts.
> /wow-freak-modus off
> /join rl-modus
> so etwas werde ich nicht tun 200 euro ist nicht wenig.



Vor allem,200 € plus 500 $ Porto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Merianna (10. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Fragen vom Anfang ob es scharf ist echt überflüssig was wollt ihr mit einem scharfen Schwert wenn es eh nur an der Wand hängt, oder bekommen die Leute Glücksgefühle wenn sie wissen sie haben da eine Waffe hängen mit der sie Ernsthaft wen verletzen können? Kann nur von mir sprechen ich hätte das Recht (Jagdschein) mir den Schrank voller Schusswaffen zu packen, aber ich mache es nicht 1. weil es für mich keinen Sinn hat 2. es schon bei einer eine hohe Veranwortung ist 3. und es genug schwarze Schafe in allen Bereichen gibt und ich bin auch der Meinung das Waffengesetz in DE ist noch viel zu locker. Und ausserdem kostet das Teil einen Haufen Kohle und nur weil es im Spiel so toll ist muss es im RL ja kein Muss sein es zu haben, naja und es wiegt 15 KG hängt es über euer Bett fuscht beim Befestigen und es fällt euch Nachts im Schlaf runter und erschlägt euch, na tolle Schlagzeile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Duselette (10. Juli 2010)

einen Jagdschein hast du, aber von Absätzen und Formatierungen keinen Plan... Na tolle (Jäger)Wurst.


----------



## soca291 (10. Juli 2010)

naja es sieht ja schon geil aus aber wenn ich mir ein schwert kaufe will ichs mir nicht an die wand hängen
da spar ich lieber und kauf mir aufm ma-markt nen handgeschmiedetes schaukampfschwert und nich son industriell hergestelltes ding zum an die wand hängen(bin eher so der mittelalterschaukampf fan ) =D


----------



## Merianna (10. Juli 2010)

Duselette schrieb:


> einen Jagdschein hast du, aber von Absätzen und Formatierungen keinen Plan... Na tolle (Jäger)Wurst.




 *Gähn* Tja hab in Keinsterweise gesagt das ich es auch ausübe also darf ich auch so gammelige Beiträge schreiben ohne Absätze und Format. Musst dich halt bischen anstrengen beim Lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Volusenus (10. Juli 2010)

Merianna schrieb:


> Ich finde die Fragen vom Anfang ob es scharf ist echt überflüssig



Wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht.


----------



## greven73 (10. Juli 2010)

Meine Frau sagte noch: "Tu das nicht..." aber als es dann da war, war sie begeistert und wollte Frostmourne im Wohnzimmer aufhängen.
Jetzt hängt es an der Wand in meinem Computerraum ^^
Eines von Weltweit 5000 Exemplaren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *freu*
Wenn Ihr es bestellt vergesst nicht die Versand- und Zollgebühren... (ca. €120,- waren das glaub ich) Aber es ist jeden Cent wert.


----------



## Blutelfmann (10. Juli 2010)

greven73 schrieb:


> Meine Frau sagte noch: "Tu das nicht..." aber als es dann da war, war sie begeistert und wollte Frostmourne im Wohnzimmer aufhängen.
> Jetzt hängt es an der Wand in meinem Computerraum ^^
> Eines von Weltweit 5000 Exemplaren
> 
> ...



gratz siehts schön aus da an der wand? =)


----------



## Izara (10. Juli 2010)

naja.. als Frau sag ich: Staubfänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Pixel reichen mir da völlig ^^ ich brauch kein Schwert im Zimmer, um mich als Fan zu fühlen und werd sicher als Student niemals sowas kaufen ^^ Selbst wenn ich reich wäre, würde ich dann doch eher Fun-Items in WoW selbst aus dem TCG kaufen statt mir sowas ins Zimmer zu holen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neduras79 (10. Juli 2010)

Ereko schrieb:


> Das wovor ich da am meisten bamel habe muss ich sagen ist nicht der Wafenschein sondern ich bin mir nicht sicher weil es ja von den amis kommt wenn ich mich recht entsinne das es am Zoll net eingelassen wird. Das wäre schön blöd^^ 400 mücken für des ding ausgegeben und dan lassens die zoll heinis net durch. Allso wenn mir DA einer auskunft geben kann wärs echt schön.
> 
> 
> Mfg Ereko
> ...



Wie kommt ihr immer auf sowas?
Der Zoll lässte es natürlich durch, aber du musst halt die Zollgebühr zahlen und es evtl. beim Zoll persönlich abholen!

Sind ja keine Drogen oder ne Bombe!

Also... Kaufpreis + Porto + Zollgebühr (steuer)

Aber es sieht sicher sehr gut aus.

Hier noch ein netter laden!

http://www.swords-and-more.com/shop1//index.php/cPath/21?gclid=CL2ItrTj4aICFcKT3wod2F4KGQ

Würd mir lieber ein Schwert von Herr der Ringe kaufen (Isildurs Erbe). Nicht ganz so dick aufgetragen wie Frostmourne^^


----------



## Makamos (10. Juli 2010)

> verdammt sieht das geilo aus, mh jo mit meinem Lehrlingsgehalt nächstes Jahr vieleicht



Nein wirst du nciht weil es nur noch 1.5k gibts und die nie wieder hergestellt werden


----------



## Steel (10. Juli 2010)

also ich hab mal bei elbenwald geguckt und da bestätigt sich das was ich mir gedacht hatte, 
es zu schärfen geht fast garnicht... es ist aus schaumstoff und mit einem fiberglaskern, steht aufjedenfall darunter
http://www.elbenwald.de/products/Kostueme/Heldenkostueme/World-of-Warcraft/World-of-Warcraft-Frostmourne-Larp-Schwert.html
und da steht versandkostenfrei, muss aber zugeben ich hab nicht viel geguckt^^


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (10. Juli 2010)

Izara schrieb:


> naja.. als Frau sag ich: Staubfänger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich als Mann sage: Nerdiger Staubfänger:p


----------



## Carcharoth (10. Juli 2010)

Steel schrieb:


> also ich hab mal bei elbenwald geguckt und da bestätigt sich das was ich mir gedacht hatte,
> es zu schärfen geht fast garnicht... es ist aus schaumstoff und mit einem fiberglaskern, steht aufjedenfall darunter
> http://www.elbenwald.de/products/Kostueme/Heldenkostueme/World-of-Warcraft/World-of-Warcraft-Frostmourne-Larp-Schwert.html
> und da steht versandkostenfrei, muss aber zugeben ich hab nicht viel geguckt^^



Fail...

Es gibt 2 Varianten. Eine als LARP-Schwert aus Schaumstoff.
Und eine als vollwertige Replik aus Edelstahl.

Und nein, Elbenwald kann das Stahlschwert auch nicht importieren. Hab den Chef da schon gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bighorn (11. Juli 2010)

Wer so ein Schwert schärft macht sich strafbar weil es damit zu einer richtigen Waffe wird. Ok wo kein kläger, da kein Richter.

Allerdings gehört man zu dem dann auch gleich noch geschlagen. Die "Show-Waffen" faulen einem nämlich nach dem anschschleifen regelrecht davon. 
Die Freude über die zugegebenermaßen teure "Waffe" dürfte sich damit in grenzen halten.
Auch einen Kontakt mit anderen harten Gegenständen würde ich vermeiden, die Klingen sind viel zu weich.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Wer so ein Schwert schärft macht sich strafbar weil es damit zu einer richtigen Waffe wird. Ok wo kein kläger, da kein Richter.
> 
> Allerdings gehört man zu dem dann auch gleich noch geschlagen. Die "Show-Waffen" faulen einem nämlich nach dem anschschleifen regelrecht davon.
> Die Freude über die zugegebenermaßen teure "Waffe" dürfte sich damit in grenzen halten.
> Auch einen Kontakt mit anderen harten Gegenständen würde ich vermeiden, die Klingen sind viel zu weich.



Die Waffe ist scharf. Und ich glaube kaum das jemand das ding so benutzt das man es nachschärfen muß.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich was IRL will dann eher das hier: http://www.wowhead.com/item=48703#modelviewer

°_°


----------



## Bighorn (11. Juli 2010)

Das dürfte dann der Grund sein warum man sie hierzulande nicht bekommt.
Waffennachbildungen dürfen hier nur stumpf über die Ladentheke gehen. Man erinnere sich in früheren Jahren an Nachbildungen aus Conan, Highlander, Robin Hood ... waren allesammt stumpf.


Sag niemals nie, Leute kommen auf die verrücktesten Ideen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Redest du von Deutschland? In Deutschland sind Hieb und Schlagwaffen aller Art ab 18 Jahren erlaubt, verboten sind nur Messer mit nicht sichtbarer Klinge...


----------



## Toxxical (11. Juli 2010)

Ihr wisst schon das dieses "es sind nur noch wenige davon da" getue auf der WoW Seite nur eine Verkaufsmasche ist? Habt ihr nicht schon genug 20ziger in die Mounts gesteckt?


----------



## Tobias007 (11. Juli 2010)

Die Ehfahrung mit Deko-schwertern hab ich leider auch schon gemacht.

Das erste eigenen Schwert welches ich gekauft habe, war ne billige Katana-nachmache und der händler hat mir gesagt, dass ich damit auch show-kampf oder ähnliches betreiben könnte.

Dementsprechend hängt besagtes Katana als Zeugnis meiner Dummheitan der Wohnzimmerwand.



Gruß aus der Unterwelt


----------



## Toxxical (11. Juli 2010)

Man muss sich schon vor dem Kauf informieren ab diese dinge für Larp sind, die meisten Sachen werden auch gezielt dafür hergestellt.
Falls jemand nicht weiß was Larp ist ->http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Live_Action_Role_Playing


----------



## Purgafox (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir damals das Ding gekauft als es das erstemal angeboten wurde. Der Zoll macht keine Probleme, da das Ding als Deko Schwert angegeben ist. Das einzige was noch hinzukommt an kosten sind ca 78 - 90 Euro Zoll.

Anbei nochn Bild in Voller größe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vadesh (11. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal nen Test-Acc im Shop gemacht. Drum seh ich all die Preise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die müssten allerdings auch den hohen Versandwert zahlen und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie in einer so großen Menge bestellen, dass sie da einen lohnenswerten Rabatt bekommen.

Ich fürchte bei uns kann man das Dingen nur aus den USA bekommen und muss somit die Importkosten tragen, die ja immerhin mehr sind, als das eingentliche Schwert.


----------



## s0re (11. Juli 2010)

7R0J4N3R schrieb:


> Illidan-Klingen wären um einiges Cooler! :>



Ooooh jaaa! Alter Verwalter, das wäre sowas von genial!


----------



## Shaila (11. Juli 2010)

Toxxical schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon das dieses "es sind nur noch wenige davon da" getue auf der WoW Seite nur eine Verkaufsmasche ist? Habt ihr nicht schon genug 20ziger in die Mounts gesteckt?



Das ist Unsinn. Man kann das nicht vergleichen. Auch ich bin gegen Gegenstände, die es Ingame für Geld gibt. Bei so Sachen wie diesem Schwert, hat das ganze nicht auch nur irgendwo Einfluss auf das Spielgeschehen. Es handelt sich einfach um ein nettes Sammlerstück und etwas tolles für Fans. Ich sehe absolut keinen Anlass dafür, den Kauf des Schwertes zu kritisieren. Worin ich dir allerdings zustimme sind die Mounts ingame. Diese sind nicht greifbar sondern nur Pixel. Aber der eigentliche Grund ist ja, weil ich strickt gegen Sachen bin die Ingame auch nur in irgend einer Art und Weise für echtes Geld zu erhalten sind.


----------



## Lokibu (11. Juli 2010)

Leider ist mir das Schwert zu teuer.  Ich wohne aber hier in einer Gegend, wo das Mittelalter regelmäßig gefeiert wird, so dass ich mal unseren örtlichen Schwertverkäufer fragen werden, ob er ein Schwert nach Vorlage herstellen kann. 

Bisher hatte er leider keine Schwerter, die mich interessieren könnten.


----------



## Arakius1 (11. Juli 2010)

http://www.swords-and-more.com/shop1/product_info.php/cPath/21_300/products_id/7359


----------



## Blutelfmann (11. Juli 2010)

Arakius1 schrieb:


> http://www.swords-an...roducts_id/7359



den hast du von mir kopiert!! unverschähmtheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## immortal15 (11. Juli 2010)

Azuregos schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr euch das Schwert kaufen als Fan?






habs mir gekauft........würde damita ber nicht fechten denn der stahl ist nicht dafür gemacht ^^


----------



## soca291 (11. Juli 2010)

Lokibu schrieb:


> Leider ist mir das Schwert zu teuer. Ich wohne aber hier in einer Gegend, wo das Mittelalter regelmäßig gefeiert wird, so dass ich mal unseren örtlichen Schwertverkäufer fragen werden, ob er ein Schwert nach Vorlage herstellen kann.
> 
> Bisher hatte er leider keine Schwerter, die mich interessieren könnten.



würd ich sein lassen sich das schwert nach vorlage schmieden zu lassen wäre denk ich ma mindestens doppelt so teuer weils dann nen einzelstück wäre und dann kommen wenn du pech hast noch lizens gebühren dazu


----------



## Nvs (11. Juli 2010)

Redtim schrieb:


> wenn ich das geld hätte, würde ich mir die kaufen.
> 
> dann würde ich sie schärfen, und amoklaufen damit die Medien wieder was haben:
> 15jähriger läuft in schule mit Schwert aus Spiel Amok
> ...



/reported


----------



## Chrisjee (11. Juli 2010)

> /reported


Du weist schon für was 



> /ironie off


steht?
Auserdem kann man mit einem stumpfen Schwert keinen Amoklauf veranstalten.
Höchstens Prellungen...


----------



## Lacios (11. Juli 2010)

Wäre was für Waffennarren aber als normaler Spieler würde ich es mir nicht kaufen,bin verheiratet!^^


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Das Schwert ist scharf.


----------



## Neduras79 (11. Juli 2010)

Bighorn schrieb:


> Wer so ein Schwert schärft macht sich strafbar weil es damit zu einer richtigen Waffe wird. Ok wo kein kläger, da kein Richter.
> 
> Allerdings gehört man zu dem dann auch gleich noch geschlagen. Die "Show-Waffen" faulen einem nämlich nach dem anschschleifen regelrecht davon.
> Die Freude über die zugegebenermaßen teure "Waffe" dürfte sich damit in grenzen halten.
> Auch einen Kontakt mit anderen harten Gegenständen würde ich vermeiden, die Klingen sind viel zu weich.



Stimmt nicht... ich kann mir schleifen was ich will...ist mein Eigentum!
Dann durfte ich auch mein ca. 25cm langes Küchenmesser nicht schleifen und glaub mir wenn man mit Messern umgehen kann ist das sicher eine viel gefährlichere Waffe als Frostgram.

Der 2te Punkt stimmt... solche waffen eigenen sich normal nicht zum schleifen! Sind oft andere Legierungen als echte Schwerter. Denk es wird nur an manchen Stellen die Schneide ausbrechen und evtl. rosten
Keine gute Idee, besonders wenn man meint es am heimischen Schleifbock selber zu machen^^


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Juli 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> steht?
> Auserdem kann man mit einem stumpfen Schwert keinen Amoklauf veranstalten.
> Höchstens Prellungen...




Die dicken Zweihandschwerter die man oft in den Mittelalterfilmen sieht, sollen auch keine Gliedmassen abtrennen, sondern Knochen brechen. 

Die Hellebarde wird heute auch häufig falsch angewendet. Da wird nämlich nicht mit der Schneide zugeschlagen, sondern mit dem Dorn auf der anderen Seite. Die Dinger sind prima um Plattenrüstungen zu knacken. Quasi ne Art Dosenöffner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (11. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Die dicken Zweihandschwerter die man oft in den Mittelalterfilmen sieht, sollen auch keine Gliedmassen abtrennen, sondern Knochen brechen.
> 
> Die Hellebarde wird heute auch häufig falsch angewendet. Da wird nämlich nicht mit der Schneide zugeschlagen, sondern mit dem Dorn auf der anderen Seite. Die Dinger sind prima um Plattenrüstungen zu knacken. Quasi ne Art Dosenöffner
> 
> ...



jeah steak aus der dose (Tauren Krieger) =D


----------



## Hurkie (11. Januar 2011)

Hey, ich hab mal die Frage parat ob man das Schwert jetzt noch irgendwo kaufen kann? Die Version aus Stahl. Hab bisher nichts im Netz gefunden.


----------



## Hurkie (11. Januar 2011)

Hurkie schrieb:


> Hey, ich hab mal die Frage parat ob man das Schwert jetzt noch irgendwo kaufen kann? Die Version aus Stahl. Hab bisher nichts im Netz gefunden.



okay hab mal auf ebay gesucht und da wurd auch in einer noch vorhandenen auktion geschrieben in europa gibts die nimmer zu kaufne, hat sich damit erledigt die frage^^

´tante edit sagt das es schon schlecht ist wenn man den bearbeiten-button verfehlt und stattdessen zitiert ohne etwas zu merken und entschuldigt sich folglich


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Januar 2011)

Mein Lieferant ist seit ca. August dran das Ding zu beschaffen... angeblich kriegt er die letzte Lieferung die nach Europa geht. Irgendwann... *g*


----------



## Hurkie (13. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein Lieferant ist seit ca. August dran das Ding zu beschaffen... angeblich kriegt er die letzte Lieferung die nach Europa geht. Irgendwann... *g*



Hat die dein Lieferant auch gesagt wieviel die Dinger dann kosten werden?^^


----------



## Chillers (13. Januar 2011)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Mein Lieferant ist seit ca. August dran das Ding zu beschaffen... angeblich kriegt er die letzte Lieferung die nach Europa geht. Irgendwann... *g*


Also ein Bekannter sagte, das Ding wäre gut um es über die Eingangstür zu nageln ->um Einbrecher abzuschrecken.
Würde besser funktionieren als jede Alarmanlage.

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob er das ernst meinte? Wenn´s stimmt sollte klar sein, warum die Dinger so lange Lieferzeiten haben.
Ich hab´noch nicht weiter nachgefragt.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (13. Januar 2011)

Hm... Frostmourne wäre mir irgendwie zu geekig, weil's halt aus nem weltbekannten MMO stammt. Und das soll was heißen - meinen ersten Zweihänder habe mich mir damals mit 15 von meinem Konfirmationsgeld für um die 800 Mark gekauft! 
War nicht einfach, meine Eltern davon zu überzeugen, dass man sowas in meinem Alter unbedingt benötigt. Denn ohne deren Zustimmung hätte man mir das Teil nicht abgetreten.


----------



## Carcharoth (13. Januar 2011)

Hurkie schrieb:


> Hat die dein Lieferant auch gesagt wieviel die Dinger dann kosten werden?^^



Meins kostete um die 1000 CHF.
Musste im voraus bezahlen


----------



## Chillers (13. Januar 2011)

Berserkerkitten schrieb:


> Hm... Frostmourne wäre mir irgendwie zu geekig, weil's halt aus nem weltbekannten MMO stammt. Und das soll was heißen - meinen ersten Zweihänder habe mich mir damals mit 15 von meinem Konfirmationsgeld für um die 800 Mark gekauft!
> War nicht einfach, meine Eltern davon zu überzeugen, dass man sowas in meinem Alter unbedingt benötigt. Denn ohne deren Zustimmung hätte man mir das Teil nicht abgetreten.



Werde ich hier veräppelt oder war es wirklich so?
Du hast ja tolerante Eltern...und das zu D-Markzeiten. 
Gratz  Gute Erziehung deinerseits.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. April 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Gruss an Elbenwald.de 


Bevor jemand dumm guckt: Ja, die Korkwand wird noch überdeckt mit was anderem. Sieht sonst schlecht aus.


----------

